# Merece reparo



## camilato

Texto jurídico:

"Nao *merece reparo* a fixaçao das penas-bases, tendo em vista..."

Sería algo como: No vale la pena, o, merece la pena (¿?)

Desculpem a falta de "til"... Nao tenho no teclado...

Saludos.


----------



## Tomby

Creo que más que "no merecer la pena" es que no admite "reparo" en el sentido que conocemos al acto de reparar un daño causado. Esperemos otras opiniones.
¡Saludos!

P.D.


> Desculpem a falta de "til"... Nao tenho no teclado...


Intenta presionando simultáneamente las teclas "Alt Gr" y "4" y después pulsas las vocales "a" y "o". Yo lo escribo de esa manera porque no tengo la tilde en el teclado.
Ejemplo: Não, aviões.
También sirve para la letra "ñ" (teclados no españoles).


----------



## coquis14

Pode traduzir do mesmo jeito ,"Merecer reparo".

Até mais


----------



## Vanda

camilato said:


> Texto jurídico:
> 
> "Nao *merece reparo* a fixação das penas-bases, tendo em vista..."
> 
> Sería algo como: No vale la pena, o, merece la pena (¿?)
> 
> Desculpem a falta de "til"... Nao tenho no teclado...
> 
> Saludos.


Olá, sem saber o resto da frase ou o assunto todo, eu diria que 'não vale a pena!.


----------



## coquis14

En el idioma juridico merecer reparo puede ser sinóniomo de inapelabilidad ,no necesariamene se refiere a algo que no "merezca la pena".

Saludos


----------



## Tomby

coquis14 said:


> En el idioma juridico merecer reparo puede ser sinóniomo de inapelabilidadno necesariamene se refiere a algo no "merezca la pena".
> 
> Saludos


Disculpa Coquis, creo que te has olvidado de una negación. ¿No será que _En el idioma juridico "*no* merecer reparo" puede ser sinóniomo de inapelabilidad_"?
¡Saludos!


----------



## camilato

Me temo que es el caso mencionado por Coquis, de "inapelabilidad", así que mantendré "merece reparo"...

¡Gracias a todos! 

¡Tombatossals!: ¡funciona!, para el "til"... ¡GRACIAS! Solía usar el alt 0227, o alt 0245, etc. en el teclado normal, pero en el portátil no funcionaban... ¡ESTE SÍ!

Saludos.


----------



## coquis14

Tombatossals said:


> Disculpa Coquis, creo que te has olvidado de una negación. ¿No será que _En el idioma juridico "*no* merecer reparo" puede ser sinóniomo de inapelabilidad_"?
> ¡Saludos!


 Sí , gracias.


----------



## Picudita

hola, estoy aprendiendo portugues, me encantaria poderlo practicarlo con alguien, me ayudan??


----------



## Carfer

coquis14 said:


> En el idioma juridico no merecer reparo puede ser sinóniomo de inapelabilidad ,no necesariamene se refiere a algo que no "merezca la pena".


 
No, no es eso. _'Não merece reparo_' la decisión o la parte de la decisión del juez recurrido que el tribunal de apelación confirma. _'Reparo' _significa lo mismo que en español, '_reparo_', '_remédio_' y también '_advertencia_', '_censura_', '_reprobación_', así que lo que la frase quiere decir es que el juez de la instancia inferior (el juez de cuyo fallo se recurre) falló correctamente; no hay que reparar el daño causado a la parte condenada, tampoco hay que reprobar la decisión.
Seguro que hay una frase hecha en en léxico judicial de los países de habla hispana con el mismo sentido y uso de la portuguesa, pero no la sé.


----------



## Mangato

Consultei a um colega advogado, e me diz que ele entende que sería _no procede revocación_ de la decisión, o de la pena impuesta.
Cumprimentos,

MG


----------



## camilato

Tal vez sea mejor lo que decía el abogado, él:

_*no procede revocación*_ 

¿?

Gracias Mangato, por consultar...


----------



## Carfer

Mangato said:


> Consultei a um colega advogado, e me diz que ele entende que sería _no procede revocación_ de la decisión, o de la pena impuesta.
> Cumprimentos,
> 
> MG


 
Hola Mangato

Sin querer entrar en las menudencias de estilo de la jurisprudencia, las cuales además, en este caso, acrecentarán en casi nada la comprensión de este asunto, me parece que_ 'no procede revocación de la decisión'_ equivale al nuestro _'improcede o recurso'_ que forma parte de la porción decisoria del fallo, mientras _'não merece reparo' _suele referirse a la apreciación de aspectos especificos de la decisión recurrida. Algo así: 
_'Não merece reparo a decisão recorrida quanto ao ponto X, _(apreciación de mérito)
_Não merece reparo a decisão recorrida quanto á questão Y...,_ (apreciación de mérito)
_consequentemente improcede o recurso'._ (decisión) 
Así que me parece que _'Não merece reparo'_ es más del bando de la estimación del mérito de los argumentos, mientras _'no procede revocación'_ antes pertenece al bando de la decisión del recurso_._ La distinción, sin embargo, no me parece importante. En realidad si la decisión no merece reparo no procede revocación, así que, de todas maneras, ambas expresiones están intimamente conectadas, no merece la pena buscar otra sólo por una cuestión de estilo. A menos que les interese a otros foreros y pese a lo que dije arriba, a mí me basta tu sugerencia. No te preocupes. 
Muchisimas gracias, un abrazo y buen fin de semana


----------

